# !!!!!!تعالى اقرا كفك بالطريقة الروحية



## mansour (27 مارس 2009)

*قراية الكف بالطريقة الروحية
************************

امسك ايديك اليمين هتقرا الكف بنفسك بص كويس شايف ايه؟رقم صح كام؟18 بص كويس الرقم واضح فيه
خطوط كتير مشخبطة على الرقم؟
لا مش كدة 

.كويس
امسك ايدك الشمال بص كويس فيه رقم كام؟ 81 صح

بص كدة مش فيه خطوط كتير مشخبطة على الرقم؟ فيه كتير صح ممكن يبقى فيه ناس عندهم الرقم واضح بس برده مش اوضح من18 فى الايد اليمين صح؟ بس كده خلاص انت قريت الكف بنفسك


....
ايه مفهمتوش حاجة؟ ليه بس؟ طيب حاضر؟

!
+اعتبران ايدك اليمين اللى انت شفتها هى ايدك وانت عنك18سنة مظهرتش تجاعيد كتير زى الرقم واضح المهم جاوب معايا 
تقدر ترفع ايدك تصلى بيها؟
تقدر تمسك ايد شخص عجوز تساعده وتعديه السكة؟ 
او طفل صغير توديه الكنيسة؟
تقدرتمسح دمعة اى حد حزين؟ 

كل الاسئلة دى اعتقد اجابتها اقدر 

ودلوقتى امسك ايدك الشمال اعتبرها ايدك وانت عندك 81سنة ومليانة تجاعيد وجاوب على نفس الاسئلة
اعتقد الاجابة صعب

اظن كده فهمنا
جاهد فى شبابك لتفرح فى كبرك

" "اذكر خالقك فى أيام شبابك"
===================

ياريت نكون استفدنا و عرفنا نقرا كفنا كويس*


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا منصور

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## rita jesus (28 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل اوى بجد
وربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## mero_engel (30 مارس 2009)

*موضوع بسيط وجميل *
*وطرقه عرضه شيقه جدااا*
*ميرسي يا منصور*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل يا منصور 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 
 
  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## فيرو فيفو (31 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى على الموضوع  وربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك*


----------

